# Würfelcheat oder paranoid..?



## Blutsegeladmiral (10. August 2010)

Moin,

vorweg, sollte es so nen Thread schon mal gegeben haben (was sehr wahrscheinlich ist) konnte ich ihn leider nirgends finden. Und selbst wenn hätte auch jemand rumgewayned, weil der Thread ja schon "zomfg soo uralt" ist - also mach ich halt nen neuen auf. 

Ich sehe immer wieder Leute beim Würfeln, die wirklich unwahrscheinliches Glück zu haben scheinen. Auf unserem Server gibt es z.B. einen Spieler der in jedem Raid, in dem er mir bisher begegnet ist, beim Würfeln niemals unter 90 war und (fast) jedes Mal gewonnen hat - kann das Zufall sein? Ich achte deshalb so darauf wenn ich ihn im raid entdecke, da er bei unserem ersten Zusammentreffen in PdK gleich 2 Token abgestaubt hat, mit einer 100 und einer 98. Unnötig zu sagen, daß der PM damals aus der selben Gilde war - jeder andere hätte das zweite Token vermutlich anderweitig vergeben, von wegen fairness und so.
Dann gab es vor kurzem einen Raid (ICC25 Random-Run), in dem ebenfalls etwas sehr verdächtiges geschah: 
Wir hatten gerade den Luftschiffkampf im Hardmode fertig. Es dropte u.A. Schlächterumhang des Schattengewölbes. 
Der PM lässt uns darauf würfeln, alle scheinen fertig zu sein und ich hatte mich mit meiner 14 schon damit abgefunden mal wieder leer auszugehen, da meint einer im TS _"Moment, würfeln funktioniert bei mir nich"_ Da wurde ich schon irgendwie stutzig - wie kann beim Würfeln was nich funktionieren? Kaum zu Ende gedacht, würfelt derjenige auch gleich mal ne 100. Und es gab auch keinerlei Zeichen von Überraschung bei ihm, und sein Dank für die Gratulationen klang so gelangweilt, als wär's das Selbstverständlichste der Welt, daß er ne 100 würfelt.
Und das waren nur ein paar Beispiele. Es gab öfters solche Momente die mir nich ganz geheuer waren - nich etwa, weil ich es war, der jedes Mal von nem Highroller geschlagen wurde. Im Gegenteil, ich hab kein Würfelglück und mich damit auch abgefunden. 
Wie dem auch sei, selbst wenn immer wieder behauptet wird, das Würfeln könnte nich manipuliert werden - mal ehrlich, bei den ganzen Speedhacks, FarmBots und Lvl-1-Wir-schweben-in-der-Luft-rum-und-machen-so-Reklame-Char-Armeen soll das Würfeln sicher sein..? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie seht ihr die Sache? Ist euch sowas auch schon mal aufgefallen? Und wie ließe sich eurer Meinung nach einem möglichen Würfel-Cheat fair entegegenwirken (mal abgesehen von Gildenruns - wobei da auch nie sichergestellt ist, daß da kein schwarzes Schaf dabei ist)? 
Ich denke da an sowas wie ein auf Random-Raids anwendbares DKP-System, nur kommt mir keine Idee, wie sowas fair ausehen soll...
Also dann...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (10. August 2010)

paranoid.

Wenn du cool bist machst du einfach /rnd 99-100, aber es würde schon von Dummheit zeugen wenn das in einem 25-Mann Raid keinem auffallen würde und du glaubst echt, dass jemand wegen loot seinem account dieser gefahr aussetzen würde?

Edit: oO Bei Randomraids DKP-System....klar


----------



## -Baru- (10. August 2010)

Ich glaube, dass manche Spieler Ihren Account schon für sehr viel weniger riskieren.


----------



## Potpotom (10. August 2010)

Da ich gefühlt immer so Zahlen zwischen 1 und 10 würfele während andere jenseits der 90 landen... muss es Betrug sein, definitiv!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also, technisch möglich ist das sicherlich... AddOn mit Ausgabe, fertig.


----------



## -Baru- (10. August 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> AddOn mit Ausgabe, fertig.



"/e würfelt eine 100" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raz1el (10. August 2010)

Jap, kann ich nur Recht geben, bei den ganzen Hax etc, würds mich nich wundern wenns jetz doch n würfel cheat gibt!!!


----------



## Duselette (10. August 2010)

nein, das Würfelergebnis wird auf dem Server ermittelt

und um eine fundierte Aussage zu treffen, sind ein paar begegnungen in random Raids wohl nicht aussagekräftig.


----------



## Potpotom (10. August 2010)

-Baru- schrieb:


> "/e würfelt eine 100"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich bin mir relativ sicher, es gâbe Möglichkeiten genau das so aussehen zu lassen als wäre es ein W¨rfeln gewesen. 

Das einzige Problem wäre vielleicht, es mit anderen AddOns (RL-Tools bspw) interagieren zu lassen. Das soll ja dem RL schliesslich mitteilen, wer denn nun gewonnen hat.


----------



## Jobbl (10. August 2010)

/rnd 100 oder sowas ähnliches und keiner bemerkts oder er hat einfach nur verdammt viel Glück.


----------



## mmeCeliné (10. August 2010)

Das Ding ist einfach, dadurch das es wirklich von 1-100 geht, bekommt man recht schnell das gefühl wirklich IMMER unter 50 oder was auch immer zu sein,
Ich für meinen teil reg mich immer auf wenn ich auf ein Teil, für welches ich als einziges Mainneed habe eine 100 würfel...obwohl ich das gar nicht hätte tun müssen X_X


----------



## -Baru- (10. August 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/113369-wurfel-addon/


----------



## Schrutti (10. August 2010)

hat nicht jeder nen würfelbot am laufen?

meiner ist recht zuverlässig - gewinne nie was

/ironie off


----------



## mmeCeliné (10. August 2010)

Jobbl schrieb:


> /rnd 100 oder sowas ähnliches und keiner bemerkts oder er hat einfach nur verdammt viel Glück.



...dir ist bewusst das dahinter in klammern steht (Ergebniss 100-100?)


----------



## Progamer13332 (10. August 2010)

das ist technisch nicht möglich genauso wie alles andere was serverseitig abläuft, sonst könnte ja jeder hacker auf blizzards datenbanken zugreifen


----------



## Natar (10. August 2010)

selektive wahrnehmung

und schattenaccounts
die gibts


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurk1 (10. August 2010)

Der Typ hat wohl einfach glück. Ich mein ich roll in 90% der Fälle immer über 70 (grob geschätzt) aber natürlich immer nur bei zeug was sonst keiner braucht ^^


----------



## Gauloises24 (10. August 2010)

Jobbl schrieb:


> /rnd 100 oder sowas ähnliches und keiner bemerkts oder er hat einfach nur verdammt viel Glück.




Der Befehl würfelt dann aber trotzdem zwischen 1 und 100...


----------



## Willtaker (10. August 2010)

lieber TE,

du kannst nichts dafür und bist auch nicht paranoid. unser lieber damokles hat das problem jedoch schon vor langer zeit erklärt:

du hast einen SCHATTENACCOUNT! und die glückspilze/cheater haben einen sonnenaccount.

ich hab übrigens auch einen schattenaccount^^


----------



## olOlOlo (10. August 2010)

Ja der Würfel BUG...
Früher hatte ich auch das glück immer wenn ein Item droppte setzte ich mich fast immer gegen 5-6 mitwürfler duch :-)
Dann seit Marz hatte ich echt kein glück mehr...
Allein 42 Kills in Seelenschmiede das is für mein Warri (sec. specc Furry) des Skorpion Trinket bekommen hab, und 10 mal abgeloost.
Des selbe bei 38 Kills für mein DK.
So hab endlich beide Trinkets.
Dann für den DK die 25er Axt vom 1 Boss ICC. 13 kills immer so 2-5 mitwürfler und ultralowroll...
Pdk 25 "Des Todes Wahl" auch 15 mal gesehen Nie bekommen.
Die Krönung letztens Droppt der Blaue Proto im Turm und mit einer 11 niedrigstes Ergebnis (zufor noch nie gesehen!) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dachte auch alles is verbugt.
So letzte woche mit Warri des Trinket endlich bekomm mit DK endlich die AXT von ersten ICC boss und die Krönung Zwilichtbezwinger!
Muß gestehen war vorher noch nie OBSI 3D im 25er dann geht der beim 2 versuch mit Random Gruppe down, AV bekomm, 25 Leute Bedarf bei dem Drachen und mit ner 99 MEINER (konnte mein Augen fast nicht trauen) :-)

Was ich damit sagen will? Es komm auch wieder gute Zeiten und es is halt echt Glück.


----------



## Andyoo (10. August 2010)

allein technisch ist das gar nicht möglich zu "betrügen" selbst das "so aussehen lassen" funktioniert nicht.
außerdem ist das 1-100 system auch nicht wirklich 1-100 sondern sind noch einige (versteckte) kommastellen dahinter, die es demnach noch wahrscheinlicher machen,
öfter niedriger(oder auch höher bzw gleichmäßig) zu würfeln und somit hat man schnell das gefühl....
drum gewinnt manchmal auch spieler a mit dem gleichen wurf und nicht spieler b, nicht weil er schneller/langsamer gewürfelt hat, sondern wegen den kommazahlen..

wiedem auch sei, paranoid! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (10. August 2010)

Andyoo schrieb:


> allein technisch ist das gar nicht möglich zu "betrügen" selbst das "so aussehen lassen" funktioniert nicht.
> außerdem ist das 1-100 system auch nicht wirklich 1-100 sondern sind noch einige (versteckte) kommastellen dahinter, die es demnach noch wahrscheinlicher machen,
> öfter niedriger(oder auch höher bzw gleichmäßig) zu würfeln und somit hat man schnell das gefühl....
> drum gewinnt manchmal auch spieler a mit dem gleichen wurf und nicht spieler b, nicht weil er schneller/langsamer gewürfelt hat, sondern wegen den kommazahlen..
> ...




ja ich denke hier gehts um das manuelle würfeln und nicht bedarf-gier klicken
deshalb verstehe ich



> das ist technisch nicht möglich genauso wie alles andere was serverseitig abläuft,



auch solche beiträge nicht, weil er ja wissen wollte ob man die gelbe schrift irgendwie faken kann. (nicht mit /rnd 100-100)


----------



## KellerK1nd (10. August 2010)

Paranoid trifft es wohl. ^^ Nicht bös gemeint, aber ich glaube nicht das es so etwas gäbe, da hätten sich bestimmt auch ein paar schon beschwert und spätestens dann fällt der Betrug auf. Sollte da eine überhaupt sein. Ich tippe mal auf eins... RIESENGROSSES GLÜCK SEINERSEITS.


----------



## corlay (10. August 2010)

DKP in Randomraids? Gibts, auf Azhara


----------



## Vicell (10. August 2010)

Noch nie jemanden aufgefallen das so einmalige Loots wie Mimirons Head, des Tierchen von Arthas, das mount aus Pdok, Der Phönix, Mammut auf Archa
IMMER
Verdammt nochmal
IMMER
mit ner 100 erwürfelt werden?..


----------



## IchbinArzt (10. August 2010)

Naja es gibt doch eine Handschuhverzauberung mit +25 Würfeln	


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich persönlich habe einfach immer Würfelglück. Ich weis nicht warum aber wenn ich AK oder ICC gehe und es dropt etwas was verwürfelt wird dann 
gewinne ich es auch fast immer. Ich habe keinen Würfelbot oder sowas. Ich Würfel ganz einfach mit /rnd. Ich habe wohl einfach einen Glücksacount :-)

Gruß,

Doc


----------



## mmeCeliné (10. August 2010)

Vicell schrieb:


> Noch nie jemanden aufgefallen das so einmalige Loots wie Mimirons Head, des Tierchen von Arthas, das mount aus Pdok, Der Phönix, Mammut auf Archa
> IMMER
> Verdammt nochmal
> IMMER
> mit ner 100 erwürfelt werden?..



paranoid.


----------



## Videorecordum (10. August 2010)

Serwas!

Ich als stolzer Schatten-Account-Besitzer frage mich nun : Man kann auch höher als 50zig würfeln ???????? ( Scherzal am Rande 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Ich kenn aus meiner Gilde auch welche die irrsinniges Würfelglück haben und bei fast bei jedem Rnd-Raid was erwürfeln.
Mir ist auch kein Programm/Cheat/Hack bekannt, die sowas bewerkstelligen könnten - und ich wills auch ned.

Es gibt halt einfach Accounts die etwas mehr Glück beim Looten, Würfeln, Angeln ( *heul* noch immer keine Schildi besitz *schluchz* ) haben als andre.

Ich wette meist schon vorab wie niedrig ich würfel ... und wenn ichs errate, bekomm ich n Keks von meiner Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich würd ned so ernst nehmen und einfach die Hoffnung aufs : "Irgendwann gewinn auch ICH was" nicht aufgeben.


Baba, euer Video


Das immer Tante Edit zu Besuch kommen muss um meine Fehler auszubessern tz tz tz ....


----------



## skyline930 (10. August 2010)

Serverside, müsste man direkt die Blizzserver hacken, und so weiter. *gähn*
Nein, es gibt keine Würfelhacks, genauso wie sehr viele andere Sachen die nicht mehr gehen (Dupes, Stats verändern, etc.)


----------



## Arakon79 (10. August 2010)

Jo gibt n Würfelcheat Addon....


----------



## olOlOlo (10. August 2010)

corlay schrieb:


> DKP in Randomraids? Gibts, auf Azhara



Jo 15/30 nur setzt jeder immer automatisch dann 15 und du mußt auch Würfeln wenn du das Item magst und auf Glück hoffen.
(spiele 4 Jahre Azshara und mit 1 Char nur Random)


----------



## Andyoo (10. August 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> ja ich denke hier gehts um das manuelle würfeln und nicht bedarf-gier klicken
> deshalb verstehe ich
> 
> 
> ...




das is mir klar, das war auch gemeint, und es funktioniert technisch ganz einfach nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Baru- (10. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Ich für meinen teil reg mich immer auf wenn ich auf ein Teil, für welches ich als einziges Mainneed habe eine 100 würfel...obwohl ich das gar nicht hätte tun müssen X_X



Das kommt mir bekannt vor. Und bei den interessanten Sachen mit Konkurenzwürflern kommt dann als Ausgleich eine 8.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (10. August 2010)

Vicell schrieb:


> Noch nie jemanden aufgefallen das so einmalige Loots wie Mimirons Head, des Tierchen von Arthas, das mount aus Pdok, Der Phönix, Mammut auf Archa
> IMMER
> Verdammt nochmal
> IMMER
> mit ner 100 erwürfelt werden?..



wenn 25 leute würfeln, dann stehen die chancen dafür, dass mindestens einer ne 100 würfelt genau wie hoch? richtig.. 25 zu 100, heißt also 25% gar nicht mal so schlecht.. 

Wenn das falsch ist.. hatte in Mathe ne 5 :-P


----------



## -Baru- (10. August 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> wenn 25 leute würfeln, dann stehen die chancen dafür, dass mindestens einer ne 100 würfelt genau wie hoch? richtig.. 25 zu 100, heißt also 25% gar nicht mal so schlecht..
> 
> Wenn das falsch ist.. hatte in Mathe ne 5 :-P



Und wenn diese 25 Leute 4x würfeln muss eine 100 dabei sein? Ich denke, nicht!
Dein Fehler liegt in darin, dass eine gewürfelte Zahl nicht nur von einem sondern 
mehreren Spielern erwürfelt werden kann.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (10. August 2010)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Und wenn diese 25 Leute 4x würfeln muss eine 100 dabei sein? Ich denke, nicht!



chancen addieren sich nicht.. die chance bleibt auch beim 2. wurf durchgang 25%


----------



## Câaane (10. August 2010)

corlay schrieb:


> Noch nie jemanden aufgefallen das so einmalige Loots wie Mimirons Head, des Tierchen von Arthas, das mount aus Pdok, Der Phönix, Mammut auf Archa
> IMMER
> Verdammt nochmal
> IMMER
> mit ner 100 erwürfelt werden?..





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/discuss


----------



## mmeCeliné (10. August 2010)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Das kommt mir bekannt vor. Und bei den interessanten Sachen mit Konkurenzwürflern kommt dann als Ausgleich eine 8.



/word absolut...Ich habe das shivering heat aus ehm hallen des....diese instanz wo man arthas wegrennt gefarmt, zwei wochen lang, täglich mindestens einmal.
Es ist sieben mal gefallen und immer habe ich mit ner totallen failzahl gewürfelt


Edit: Dann habe ich abrakadaver ausm ICC 25er bekommen und war :'D


----------



## Tikume (10. August 2010)

Jetzt fehlt nur noch der Schwachsinn mit Schatten- und Sonnenaccounts. Na los.


----------



## mmeCeliné (10. August 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlt nur noch der Schwachsinn mit Schatten- und Sonnenaccounts. Na los.



Lies dir den thread ganz durch! GABS SCHON X:


----------



## Numbe (10. August 2010)

Ohne den Beitrag gelesen zuhaben.. Also, nur die Überschrift:

paranoid.

Es gibt keinen Würfelcheat.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (10. August 2010)

Câaane schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Möglichkeit 1: der 2. mit der 100 hatte schon mehrere Teile gewonnen und der 1. noch garnix ( wenn Reittiere in dem raid nicht als extraloot zählen)
Möglichkeit 2: dem Raidleiter ist bekannt, dass der 2. den Kopf schon mal hatte
Möglichkeit 3: der 2. hat dem Raidleiter zugeflüstert, dass er darauf verzichtet weil er mit dem 1. befreundet ist/ der 1. ein weibchen ist und der 2. grad in der Brunftzeit ist
Möglichkeit 4: Das ist garnicht passiert

Also.. "/discuss" ohne diskussionsgrundlage und Hintergrundwissen? glaube ich nicht..


----------



## Natar (10. August 2010)

Andyoo schrieb:


> das is mir klar, das war auch gemeint, und es funktioniert technisch ganz einfach nicht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



warum nicht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

weil ist ja kein direkter serverzugriff sowie ich das sehe



> Edit: Dann habe ich abrakadaver ausm ICC 25er bekommen und war :'D



gz, die armen mit dem 10er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (10. August 2010)

Ich verstehe nich ganz, was an einem Random-DKP-System so absurd sein soll.
Nehmen wir mal ICC als Beispiel:
Jeder bekommt von beginn an 50 DKP, und dann, keine Ahnung..., je 25 DKP für jeden weiteren Bosskill an dem man beteiligt ist. DKP verfallen, sobald man ein Viertel abgeschlossen hat. Wer allerdings schon Loot bekommen hat, darf nicht mehr mitbieten, außer kein anderer hat 1st need auf das Teil, das man zusätzlich noch gerne hätte - wobei 2nd need von Leuten die noch gar nichts bekommen haben, immernoch vorrangig bewertet wird (muss dann halt jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er sein Lootrecht für ein Teil für sein 2nd spec riskiert). Sollten nun mehrere Leute mit der selben Zahl DKP "All-In" gehen, müssen die es entweder unter sich selbst ausmachen wer das Teil bekommt (was schwer sein dürfte), oder aber der Raidleiter bestimmt einen möglichst neutralen Spieler der auf eine Zahl würfeln lässt, die der Zahl der Interessenten entspricht (3 Spieler wollen das Teil haben, der Neutrale würfen /rnd 3). In jedem Fall sagt der PM nach jedem Bosskill an, welches Loot gedropt ist, so daß sich jeder überlegen kann, worauf er bieten möchte. Alles in allem ein ganz normales DKP System das auch nicht besonders langer Erklärung bedarf. An soetwas in der Art hatte ich gedacht - sieht da irgendjemand schwerwiegende Unfairness? Ich nicht.

Und was das mt dem "Niemand würde sein Account für sowas riskieren" betrifft - wie -Baru- schon sagte, es gibt Leute die ihren Account für weniger riskieren. Oder ist ein Speedhack nicht ebenfalls ein Ban-Grund? Und ich denke ziemlich viele Leute habens chon mal nen Speedhacker gesehen.
Und das Blizzard's Server nich hackbar sind kann hier ja wohl niemand ernsthaft behaupten... das hat die CIA von ihren Servern sicher auch mal geglaubt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber genug davon, sonst ruft noch jemand die Männer mit den Hab-dich-lieb-Jacken meinetwegen...


----------



## Annovella (10. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Das Ding ist einfach, dadurch das es wirklich von 1-100 geht, bekommt man recht schnell das gefühl wirklich IMMER unter 50 oder was auch immer zu sein,
> Ich für meinen teil reg mich immer auf wenn ich auf ein Teil, für welches ich als einziges Mainneed habe eine 100 würfel...obwohl ich das gar nicht hätte tun müssen X_X



Mir gehts so ähnlich. Will ich UNBEDINGT ein item haben, würfel ich <30, möcht ich ein Item haben, weils ganz nett ist, würfel ich meist sehr hoch. Und auf absolut unwichtige Sachen(z.B. ICC25er Saronitverteilung) würfel ich meist auch hoch.

Alles in allem würd ich sagen, das ich meist pech habe mit dem Würfeln, abundzu jedoch nen guter Wurf dabei ist.
Da ich selber Programmiere und das Lootsystem auf ganz einfach fundierter Programmiersprache aufgebaut ist, könnte man denken, es ist knackbar. Allerdings wird das Randomscript auf dem Server ausgeführt. So müsste man den Wert seines wurfes auf dem Server selber verbessern. D.h. man müsst zugriff auf die Server haben. Das ist nicht nur nahezu unmöglich, sondern würde auffallen. Nicht-desto-trotz denke ich, das soeine Sache durchzuführen ist. Allerdings glaube ich nicht, das es schon soetwas existiert.

Edit: Es gibt Schatten- und Sonnenaccounts. Das ist Fakt.

Edit2:



Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Möglichkeit 1: der 2. mit der 100 hatte schon mehrere Teile gewonnen und der 1. noch garnix ( wenn Reittiere in dem raid nicht als extraloot zählen)
> Möglichkeit 2: dem Raidleiter ist bekannt, dass der 2. den Kopf schon mal hatte
> Möglichkeit 3: der 2. hat dem Raidleiter zugeflüstert, dass er darauf verzichtet weil er mit dem 1. befreundet ist/ der 1. ein weibchen ist und der 2. grad in der Brunftzeit ist
> Möglichkeit 4: Das ist garnicht passiert
> ...



Wie kommst drauf? 2 haben drauf gewürfelt, beide eine 100 egwürfelt und er hat beide nochmals würfeln lassen. Da hat nun der 1. gewonnen. Wie kommst drauf das einer schon was hatte oder sonstiges?!


----------



## Lenay (10. August 2010)

Ich glaube das sich das schon jeder mal gedacht haben wird, "warum immer ich ?" oder "warum immer er?",aber es ist halt wirklich so das einer Glück hat und der andere nicht,denn selbst mir ist es schon passiert ,das ich in einer HC-Ini bei 2 - 3 Bossen mal hintereinander ne 100 oder eine zahl im 90er-Bereich hatte.
Da hab ich mir dann auch immer so gedacht :"hmmkay,hab ich nen Schwein heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" .
Normalerweise hab ich aber auch kein Glück beim würfeln,das sieht man besonders an meinen Twinks die jedes mal egal in welcher Instanz beim Würfeln verlieren.


----------



## Sezulad (10. August 2010)

Paranoides, stupides Gerede.


----------



## MewMewMewtu (10. August 2010)

Deswegen sollte man sich, zumindest für 25er, eine Gilde suchen...
DKP ist halt was tolles. Derjenige der den Loot verdient bekommt ihn auch. Und in einer Gilde die net umbedingt von der Mafia betrieben wird kommt auch
keiner auf die Idee die DKP seite zu Hacken und seine DKP zu ändern...


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (10. August 2010)

Annovella schrieb:


> Wie kommst drauf? 2 haben drauf gewürfelt, beide eine 100 egwürfelt und er hat beide nochmals würfeln lassen. Da hat nun der 1. gewonnen. Wie kommst drauf das einer schon was hatte oder sonstiges?!



Ei kuck. Du siehst, /discuss ohne anzumerken worum es geht kann manchmal zu verwirrung führen. Bestätigt meinen Punkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luciferon (10. August 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> das ist technisch nicht möglich genauso wie alles andere was serverseitig abläuft, sonst könnte ja jeder hacker auf blizzards datenbanken zugreifen



Genauso wie es technisch nicht möglich ist 50 level 1 Chars in OG fliegen zu lassen oder die unterirdischen Erzfarmer. 
Und wie oft ich einem Ally sein Leder weggekürschnert hab und er und seine Kumpels mich dann trotzdem immer wieder freundlich zuwinken.


----------



## Marato (10. August 2010)

Hab mir mal die ersten Beiträge durchgelesen...

und nach meiner Meinung...

DU bist paranoid!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem muss ich leider sagen...
es gibt Würfelcheats... bzw es gab sie , ka ob immernoch...
jedenfalls loooong time agoo wo ich noch klein war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


xD
selbst mal nach Hacks/Hax/Cheats oder was auch immer gesucht... -.-' ^^
Privat Server hats gefunzt... kann mir gut vorstellen das damals das alles auch auf nem offi funzen würde...

Heute?..
ka denke mal Blizzard ist mittlerweile soweit das unterbinden zu können...

Ich selber denke mir auch manchmal omg wieviel glück hat der denn!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wenn man sich mal nicht soo sehr aufregen würde das man dieses oder jenes nicht bekommen hat was man sich ja soo wünscht, müsste einem auch auffallen das man selber auch solch ein glück hat...
Jeder der denkt er würfelt imemr zwichen 1 und 10 übersieht locker das da auch mal ne 100 steht und auch was gewonnen hat...^^

Fazit:
Ob hack oder nich Hack...
Einfach mehr anstrengen öfter raiden und schwups merkt ihr wieviel glück ihr hattet und mit 
JA entschuldigt... xD
nem gs von 6,1k rumsteht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht schwer...

mfg Marato


----------



## xxardon (10. August 2010)

urri geller aber da ja urri geller immer mit verbotenen addons (im rl magneten) cheatet....

http://www.wowinterface.com/downloads/info8583-HighRoller.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hosaka (10. August 2010)

Sonnenaccount Besitzer ;-))

Ich hab mit meinen Chars in der Regel nen unverschämtes Würfelglück, trau mich manchmal schon gar nicht mehr mit zu Würfeln oder verzichte auf Sachen die vor nem bestimmten Item fallen können, weil fall es fällt in 90 % der Fälle ich eh gewinne.
Vorletzte Woche ICC 10er hm, das Handfernrohr dropped, gewinne es auch, gebs aber dann an nen anderen weiter weil der im STammraid war und ich da nur ausgeholfen hab. letzte Woche ich helf wieder mit meiner kleinen Hexe aus, wieder 10er hm auf dem Schiff das Handfernrohr, wird wieder gewürfelt, gewinn ichs schon wieder. Nur diesmal hab ich behalten, weil hab normalerweise mit Hexe keinen 10er. Andere Chars läuft das bei mir auch so, manche wollen schon gar nicht mehr mit würfeln wenn ich sag das ich auch würfel, daher nehm ich eigentlich nie mehr als ein Teil mit. Aber fällt bei mir echt auf, dass ich überdurchschnittlich gut Würfel.


----------



## Shadria (10. August 2010)

xxardon schrieb:


> urri geller aber da ja urri geller immer mit verbotenen addons (im rl magneten) cheatet....
> 
> http://www.wowinterf...HighRoller.html



...ähm... ja und? Was willst du uns bezüglich des Addons mitteilen? Das es ein "Würfel-Cheat-Addon gibt"?

Lies da mal die Beschreibung durch *g*:


> Happy April Fools' Day everyone. This AddOn was a 2008 April Fools joke perpetrated by most of the major WoW fansites.



....das Addon war einfach nur ein Aprilscherz und hatte in Wirklichkeit nie funktioniert...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (10. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Wenn du cool bist machst du einfach /rnd 99-100, aber es würde schon von Dummheit zeugen wenn das in einem 25-Mann Raid keinem auffallen würde und *du glaubst echt, dass jemand wegen loot seinem account dieser gefahr aussetzen würde?
> *


Ich traue Menschen ziemlich alles zu, nur nicht ihre eigene Idiotie zu erkennen (auf die Leute bezogen, die so Mist verzapfen).
Davon abgesehn, gibt es Leute, die diese Gegenstände oder ganze Accounts dann z.B. verkaufen ... denkst du solche interessiert das Risiko, dass sie mal einen der ~20-50 verlieren könnten?



Videorecordum schrieb:


> Serwas!
> 
> Ich als stolzer Schatten-Account-Besitzer frage mich nun : Man kann auch höher als 50zig würfeln ???????? ( Scherzal am Rande
> 
> ...


50? Was zu essen *schmatz*? Mein Würfel kann seit 5 Wochen nurnoch bis 14 zählen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> wenn 25 leute würfeln, dann stehen die chancen dafür, dass mindestens einer ne 100 würfelt genau wie hoch? richtig.. 25 zu 100, heißt also 25% gar nicht mal so schlecht..
> 
> Wenn das falsch ist.. hatte in Mathe ne 5 :-P





Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> *chancen addieren sich nicht*.. die chance bleibt auch beim 2. wurf durchgang 25%


Genauso wenig multiplizieren sich Chancen aber auch. Selbst bei 25 Spielern beträgt die Chance auf eine 100 immernoch nur (1 : 100) x25.
Du könntest zwar 25 : 2500 sagen, aber am Ende ist es die selbe Wahrscheinlichkeit.

Soweit hab ichs noch im Kopf, vom Unterricht damals. Aber auch mich darf man korrigieren, wer möchte?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## Gen91 (10. August 2010)

Ich würde jetzt auch sagen, dass es einfach Glück ist. Zu Beginn von WotLK hatte ich auch ne Phase, wo ich 3von 5 Würfen 80+ hatte und das ca. 20 Monate lang jede Woche mit 2 Chars in Naxx.


----------



## Jarvic (10. August 2010)

Es gibt genau 2 Gruppen von Würflern. Eine der beiden Gruppen gewinnt immer. Ich bin meistens in der anderen Gruppe :-)


----------



## wertzû (10. August 2010)

ich kenn jmd der hat so einen cheat gemacht, wurde nie gebannt. Verlinke ihn aber nicht und gebe ihn auch nicht raus da ich es nicht unterstütze
(der "hack" kann noch viel mehr, er ist gelernter Informatiker und wurde NIE! gebannt)


----------



## Morcan (10. August 2010)

Ich kenn da auch so jemanden, der ein unverschämtes Glück beim Würfeln bzw. generell bei Drops hat... Die Theorie von Licht- und Schattenaccounts find ich zumindest immer recht einleuchtend, wenn ich mit ihm spiele
Mario Barth sagt glaub ich "Zuckerkinder" dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlueMode (10. August 2010)

Mein hunter is ein Sonnenchar gewinn alles was ich will (und es droppt auch),... (beide ZG mounts, Ak mount,rabenmount,...) 

mein warry hat immernoch hero gear und zwar nicht das aus SS/grube HdR der besteht seit naxxzeiten und ich raide mit dem aktiv ICC/PdK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (10. August 2010)

wertzû schrieb:


> ich kenn jmd der hat so einen cheat gemacht, wurde nie gebannt. Verlinke ihn aber nicht und gebe ihn auch nicht raus da ich es nicht unterstütze
> (der "hack" kann noch viel mehr, er ist gelernter Informatiker und wurde NIE! gebannt)



Ich vertraue im allgemeinen niemandem mit einem sasuke avatar, der einen sicherlich sehr komplizierten hack der auf die blizzardserver zugreift als cheat bezeichnet.....

Bad troll


----------



## Gerti (10. August 2010)

Naja klingt eher nach Glück/Pech.

Ich hab auch Screenshots, wo der erste ne 53 rollt, dann kommt ne 54 und dann ne 55. Oder wo 4 Leute rollen, drei über 90 sind und einer unter 10. Oder irgendwelche coolen Trinkets an wen mit ner 60 rausgehen, weil die anderen 10 nicht drüber kamen, das MC Blatt wurde Hunter 1 weggerollt, der ne 99 hatte, man würfelt unentschieden und beim zweiten roll haben beide wieder die selben Zahlen, jemand behaupttet aus spaß "*Würfelexe anmach* und rollt ne 93,...

Ich hatte auch mal ne Zeitlang richtig Luck und hab echt alles gewonnen und dann irgendwann garnichts mehr. Hat alles mit Glück zu tun.


----------



## Sipl (10. August 2010)

wertzû schrieb:


> ich kenn jmd der hat so einen cheat gemacht, wurde nie gebannt. Verlinke ihn aber nicht und gebe ihn auch nicht raus da ich es nicht unterstütze
> (der "hack" kann noch viel mehr, er ist gelernter Informatiker und wurde NIE! gebannt)



Du glaubst auch, dass man Mäntel füttert, weil sie hunrig sind.
Der Server erstellt das Ergebnis des Würfelns. Das wird wahrscheinlich mit Uhrzeit, Datum, einem Gauss-Algorithmus und weiteren Faktoren ermittelt. Da man aber nicht auf den Server zugreifen kann (ausser man ist GM oder hat den Server gehackt, doch dann wird man wohl nicht in nem RND Raid den Würfel beeinflussen) ist es unmöglich von einem Client aus, die Zahl zu manipulieren. Also schönen Gruß an deinen "Informatiker". Alle Hacks, wie Bots und fliegende Werbetypen, sind alles Client-Seitige Sachen. Das mit dem fliegen is auch eher ein Bug der genutzt wird.


----------



## Schlaviner (10. August 2010)

Willtaker schrieb:


> ich hab übrigens auch einen schattenaccount^^



ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marato (10. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Ich vertraue im allgemeinen niemandem mit einem sasuke avatar, der einen sicherlich sehr komplizierten hack der auf die blizzardserver zugreift als cheat bezeichnet.....
> 
> Bad troll



haha ... mee too^^



Also nach der sonnen schattenaccout theorie da... müsste ich iwo dazwischen liegen xD
dinge die ich dringend brauch...
beispiel: Bloodqueen 25er ... der Stab für Dudu baum...
seit 8 wochen bekomm ich den net... weder hero noch nonhero dropt er...
wenn er dropt würfel ich ne 11 oder ne 3 oder gar ne 1 -.-
aber für second eule hab ich bereits 3 Stäbe... alle mit ner hohen zahl gewonnen...

mfg Marato


----------



## Naldina (10. August 2010)

es steht nicht in den allgemeinen klassenfähigkeiten, aber du hast schon ganz recht beobachtet, jäger und todesritter haben + 50% würfelskill


----------



## Augensaft (10. August 2010)

Ohne es gelesen zu haben: Paranoid.


----------



## Lokibu (10. August 2010)

Ohne es gelesen zu haben: Paranoid .. stimme zu


Ich hatte auch ne Zeitlang einen Glücksaccount. Allerdings ist dieser mit der Erstellung eines Todesritters verloren gegangen. Wenn man von Glück redet, dann könnte man sagen, dass der Todesritter Pech gebracht hat. 

Soweit ich weiß können serverseitige Zufallszahlen nicht manipuliert werden. Das konnte man noch nie. Sonst gäbe es keine Onlinecasinos etc..


----------



## Þ¥±®N (10. August 2010)

Also um das mal klar zu Stellen; es gibt keine Schatten- und Sonnenaccounts, es gibt nur Schatten- und Sonnenchars. Während ich mit meinem Dk damals ca 95% der Items bekommen habe, auf die ich gewürfelt habe, schaut mein Druide blöd in die Röhre. Da bin ich so froh, dass ich gildenintern ein Dkp-System habe.


----------



## Werhamster (10. August 2010)

Hosaka schrieb:


> Sonnenaccount Besitzer ;-))
> 
> Ich hab mit meinen Chars in der Regel nen unverschämtes Würfelglück, trau mich manchmal schon gar nicht mehr mit zu Würfeln oder verzichte auf Sachen die vor nem bestimmten Item fallen können, weil fall es fällt in 90 % der Fälle ich eh gewinne.
> Vorletzte Woche ICC 10er hm, das Handfernrohr dropped, gewinne es auch, gebs aber dann an nen anderen weiter weil der im STammraid war und ich da nur ausgeholfen hab. letzte Woche ich helf wieder mit meiner kleinen Hexe aus, wieder 10er hm auf dem Schiff das Handfernrohr, wird wieder gewürfelt, gewinn ichs schon wieder. Nur diesmal hab ich behalten, weil hab normalerweise mit Hexe keinen 10er. Andere Chars läuft das bei mir auch so, manche wollen schon gar nicht mehr mit würfeln wenn ich sag das ich auch würfel, daher nehm ich eigentlich nie mehr als ein Teil mit. Aber fällt bei mir echt auf, dass ich überdurchschnittlich gut Würfel.


Endlich outet sich mal ein Sonnenaccount, auf ihn!!! XD *mit Fackeln und Mistgabeln angestürmt komm*


----------



## KillerBee666 (10. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> ...dir ist bewusst das dahinter in klammern steht (Ergebniss 100-100?)



Wenn man nur /random 100 schreibt dann ist es von 1-100 und du kriegst auch ne Zahl dazwischen der Post den Du zitierst ist also eher Sinnfrei weil das das normale würfeln ist was auch bei normalem /random kommt oO


----------



## Kersyl (10. August 2010)

Andyoo schrieb:


> allein technisch ist das gar nicht möglich zu "betrügen" selbst das "so aussehen lassen" funktioniert nicht.
> außerdem ist das 1-100 system auch nicht wirklich 1-100 sondern sind noch einige (versteckte) kommastellen dahinter, die es demnach noch wahrscheinlicher machen,
> öfter niedriger(oder auch höher bzw gleichmäßig) zu würfeln und somit hat man schnell das gefühl....
> drum gewinnt manchmal auch spieler a mit dem gleichen wurf und nicht spieler b, nicht weil er schneller/langsamer gewürfelt hat, sondern wegen den kommazahlen..
> ...


Nja.. In SW stehen Goldseller typen...IN DER LUFT. Da wäre ein einfacher hack des chataussehens von orange auf gelbe farbe ja wohl nich soo das problem...oder nich?Mich würds nich wundern, bei dem ganzen zeug was es in letzter zeit gibt...aber nja, is meist eher paranoia^^
Hab teils echt glück, aber manchmal echt schattenzeiten^^


----------



## Petersburg (10. August 2010)

corlay schrieb:


> DKP in Randomraids? Gibts, auf Azhara



Ja gibt es und ich finde es läuft verdammt gut so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NoxActor (10. August 2010)

Ich hab auch nen Screenshot wo gleich bei einem Item 2 Leute eine 200 machen.
Sowas ist nur Glück.


----------



## Bronzefisch (10. August 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> selektive wahrnehmung
> 
> und schattenaccounts
> die gibts
> ...




/Sign


----------



## Samaraner (11. August 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> wenn 25 leute würfeln, dann stehen die chancen dafür, dass mindestens einer ne 100 würfelt genau wie hoch? richtig.. 25 zu 100, heißt also 25% gar nicht mal so schlecht..
> 
> Wenn das falsch ist.. hatte in Mathe ne 5 :-P



Man muss das ganze andersherum denken:


Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ein Spieler keine 100 würfelt? 99%. Da es 25 Spieler, also 25 Würfe sind, muss man nun 0,99 (99%) hoch 25 rechnen.

Das ergibt gerundet 0,78, also 78%. Die Chance dass eine 100 gewürfelt wird, ist 100%-78%, also 22%.



Ich habe übrigens schon mal gesehen, dass jemand 3 mal hintereinander eine 100 gewürfelt hat. Wenn man nur oft genug in Rnd- bzw Funraids unterwegs ist, dann kommt sowas halt vor. Auch dass manche Spieler mehr Glück haben als andere ist normal. Ich fände es eher bedenklich, wenn dem nicht so wäre.


----------



## Overskilled (11. August 2010)

ohne mir jz alles durchzulesen ..
ja so weit ich weiß gibt es "Würfel-Bot´s" selbst benutzen tu ich den aber ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das meiste ist reine glückssache z.B.: als ich von horde zur ally bin das erste mal icc 10er morro hero gürtel mit ner 97
dann hätte ich noch das handfernrohr auf hero bekommen mit ner 99 aber 1 item regel .. -.-
naja an dem tag hatte ich nur luck ! 
wurde auch als "verdammter highroller " bschimpft war reinen glück ..
manche botten und manche haben luck ich bevorzuge luck !


----------



## My_name_is_MR_wow (11. August 2010)

Also mal ganz theoretisch wäre ein "Würfel Hack" möglich.

Aber dafür müssten folgende bedinungen erfüllt sein:

1. Alle Raidmember müssen im TS des "Hackers" sein ( oder der Hcaker muss auf einem anderen Weg an die IPs aller Raid Member kommen)

2. Man müsste die Wow Packet verschlüsselung geknackt haben ( kommt sicherlich öfters vor allerdings glaube ich das das nie Public wird)

Der rest läuft dann so ab, alle Würfeln unser "Hacker" wartet auf seinen Einsatz und sendet das "Der hat XY gewürfelt" Packet an alle Raidmember. Schon haben alle Raidmember ein "YX würfelt 101 (1-100)" im Chat stehen.

Natürlich nur rein theoretisch, aber so würd ich mir vorstellen das es machbar währe.


----------



## Bronzefisch (11. August 2010)

Mein Luckbot geht meistens nicht..


----------



## sharas1 (11. August 2010)

OMG...!!

Es geht.....^^

Pöser Würfelcheat

/ironie off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bipun (11. August 2010)

das ist doch immer so will man etwas WIRKLICH haben rollt man mül. z.b. die leder arschienen vom todesbringer. die dropen ja schon oft aber jedesmal roll ich bei den dingern (jetzt kein mist) unter 10. -.- von den t10,5 tokens will ich garnicht erst anfangen. ABER nur bei meinem schurken ist das so mage und dk haben meistens luck


----------



## Skikurt (11. August 2010)

Pechsträhne hab ich auch manchmal


----------



## wertzû (11. August 2010)

Sipl schrieb:


> Du glaubst auch, dass man Mäntel füttert, weil sie hunrig sind.
> Der Server erstellt das Ergebnis des Würfelns. Das wird wahrscheinlich mit Uhrzeit, Datum, einem Gauss-Algorithmus und weiteren Faktoren ermittelt. Da man aber nicht auf den Server zugreifen kann (ausser man ist GM oder hat den Server gehackt, doch dann wird man wohl nicht in nem RND Raid den Würfel beeinflussen) ist es unmöglich von einem Client aus, die Zahl zu manipulieren. Also schönen Gruß an deinen "Informatiker". Alle Hacks, wie Bots und fliegende Werbetypen, sind alles Client-Seitige Sachen. Das mit dem fliegen is auch eher ein Bug der genutzt wird.



du, ich kenne ihn, er hat ihn hochgeladen und habs mal probiert mit nem test account. Ergebniss aus 25 würfen 25 mal 100. Es geht hierbei um /würfeln nicht um den button


----------



## Ulthras (11. August 2010)

Eindeutig paranoid.
Ich geh pennen.


----------



## Murgul5 (11. August 2010)

Ach jaa das kenn ich.
Allerdings hab ich nur im Gruppenspiel pech! Würfelergebnisse durchschnittlich unter 40. Aber halt sau luck gehabt mit der Schildkröte, Ramponierter Schwertgriff alls alle geleavt haben weil wir gewipt sind und ich von einem Mob noch aggro hatte und ihn gekillt hatte und niemand mitwürfeln konnte XD

Machs so wie ich! Erstelle einen eigenen random Raid, lege von Anfang an fest, dass derjenige mit der NIEDRIGSTEN Zahl gewinnt. Funktioniert bei mir so auf jeden Fall besser^^


----------



## ~Destro~ (11. August 2010)

Kenne das -.- Man ist einer der wenigen High DPSler in nem Raid, und der lowste DPSler, ambesten noch ein Twink char bei seinem 2. oder 3. Raid bekommt es... 


Genau wie in Turm Utgarde, man tankt als einziger mit ner hohen GS, der Dragon dropt und dann kriegt es so ein gummeliger Krieger DD mit Grün / Blauem gear auf Tank spec


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. August 2010)

Ja, diese Sache mit dem Würfeln, da hab ich auch oft pech. War neulich einmal mit Hexenmeister in ICC und hab da auch bei diversen Sachen mitgewürfelt und bei den Würfen von mir war 2(!) mal eine 1(!) dabei. So bescheuert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingNothing22 (11. August 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> chancen addieren sich nicht.. die chance bleibt auch beim 2. wurf durchgang 25%




Chancen addieren sich nicht wie du selbst sagst. Jeder würfler hat eine Chance von 1:100 eine 100 zu würfeln. Ganz egal ob der Raid aus 10, 25 oder 10.000 Leuten besteht. Was hat die Raidgröße mit der Würfelchance zu tun?


Ich würd das Problem des TE nicht paranoid nennen. Das ist einfach subjektives Empfinden.

Beispiel:

-Jedes mal wenn ichs eilig habe fährt mir der Bus davon

Das Gehirn hat die nette Eigenschaft oft nur die negativen Erlebnise (vor allem mit Glück und Unglück) zu behalten. Selbiges gilt eben auch für das Würfeln in WoW. 
Das Teil welches man unbedingt haben will gewinnt man NIE NIE NIE und IMMER ist wer anderer besser. 
Dass man aber vielleicht die letzten 3 mal dafür andere Teile abgestaubt hat mit ner 85 oder so vergisst man dabei leicht. Das Gehirn denkt sich wenn man gewinnt nämlich sowas wie:"Ich hab gewonnen, alles ist in Ordnung. Fall erledigt"
Wenn man verliert denkt das Gehirn:"Ich hab schonwieder nur so nen niedrigen Wurf, genauso wie ich die letzten male(subjektives empfinden) IMMER einen niedrigen Wurf hatte. Irgendwas stimmt hier nicht."

Mal davon abgesehen:

Nehmen wir mal den begehrten Zwielichtdrachen von Sartharion. Von 25 Leuten will den JEDER haben. Das heißt jeder hat grade mal eine Chance von 4% den höchsten Wurf zu haben. Es ist einfach für den einzelnen extremst unwahrscheinlich zu gewinnen. Oder sagen wirs anders: Die Chance zu verlieren beträgt 96%!!! (hier gehts nicht um das Würfelergebnis sondern nur darum, dass jeder die gleiche Chance hat von 25 Leuten den höchsten Wurf zu haben.)
Selbiges gilt für oft begehrte Trinkets, Token oder sonstwas. Und wenn dann mal wirklich einer zufällig gleich zwei mal gewinnt kriegt man gleich das gefühl hier kann irgendwas nicht stimmen...



puh das war mehr als ich schreiben wollte...jedenfalls...ich glaub nicht, dass es würfelcheats gibt. Ich glaube du warst angepisst und hattest die selben Gedanken die jeder von uns schon mal hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (11. August 2010)

Ich hab zu dem Thema ne gewisse Methodik herausgearbeitet.
Vor dem entscheidenden Wurf stelle ich sicher das ich einmal niedrig gewürfelt habe, denn der nächste Wurf ist dann meistens hoch.
Das wiederspricht zwar allen Gesetzen der Logik und macht auch sonst keinen Sinn aber merkwürdigerweise klappts bei mir ziemlich gut.


----------



## knochenhand (11. August 2010)

der befehl / rnd 100 wird serverseitig ausgeführt, genauso wie das bedarf/gier würfeln.
grundlage hier führ ist vermultlich ganz einfach die serverzeit, das macht man bei c++
zumindest immer so, weils sehr einfach ist und das ergebmis auch recht gut ist.

beispiel:
startzeit 01.01.1900 jetzt zählt der rechner einfach jede ms einen schritt weiter,
die zeit in der der befehl serverseitig ausgeführt wird ist der erste zufallsfaktor,
der zweite zufallsfaktor ist die laufzeit/ping zum server, die ist niemals gleich.

das sind zwei zufalls ereignisse, auf die kein spieler einen einfluss hat!

mfg


----------



## LordSubwoof (11. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> ...dir ist bewusst das dahinter in klammern steht (Ergebniss 100-100?)




dir ist schon bewusst das /rnd 100 nix anderes ist als /würfeln?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was du meinst wäre /rnd 100-100


----------



## Fremder123 (11. August 2010)

~Destro~ schrieb:


> Kenne das -.- Man ist einer der wenigen High DPSler in nem Raid, und der lowste DPSler, ambesten noch ein Twink char bei seinem 2. oder 3. Raid bekommt es...


Der hat es dann aber auch nötiger als Du Imba-Roxorr-Schadensbooster und bekommt es somit zurecht.^^



~Destro~ schrieb:


> Genau wie in Turm Utgarde, man tankt als einziger mit ner hohen GS, der Dragon dropt und dann kriegt es so ein gummeliger Krieger DD mit Grün / Blauem gear auf Tank spec


Aha, ich wusste bisher gar nicht dass nur ein hoher Gammelscore zum reiten eines seltenen Dropmounts berechtigt und sich das mit grün/ blauem Equip verbietet... vielleicht spielen wir aber auch zwei verschiedene Spiele, wer weiß. In meinem jedenfalls konnte ich auch komplett grün auf das Baronmount aufsteigen, ohne dass es mich abwarf. Aber man lernt ja nie aus...


----------



## Anglus (11. August 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Da ich gefühlt immer so Zahlen zwischen 1 und 10 würfele während andere jenseits der 90 landen... muss es Betrug sein, definitiv!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oje das man auch alles 1k mal sagen muss.Würfelbot oder dergleichen geht nicht da das würfeln serverseitig läuft,du sagst den server nur"gib mir ne zahl von 1 - 100 und der server gibt ne zahl raus.Da müsste man sich schon in den Blizz server hacken und das kann bestimmt nicht jeder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anglus (11. August 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> ja ich denke hier gehts um das manuelle würfeln und nicht bedarf-gier klicken
> deshalb verstehe ich
> 
> 
> ...



Selbst das manuelle würfeln läuft serverseitig ab also du sagst dem Server"gib mir eine zahl von 1 - 100 und der server gibt dir die zahl.da kannst nicht betrügen.


----------



## x_wow_x (11. August 2010)

Geh mal nach Shattarath da gibt es einen Troll der verkauft Glücksbringer vllt. hilft der ... ne bist nicht paranoid der Typ hat einfach nur abartiges Glück passiert mir auch öfters aber naja was soll man machen.


----------



## Technocrat (11. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Edit: Dann habe ich abrakadaver ausm ICC 25er bekommen und war :'D


Den habe ich auch bekommen, und zwar als Randomloot weil ihn keiner wollte. Allerdings nicht auf meiner Hexe sondern auf meiner Kriegerin, arrrgh! Hab also doch einen Schattenaccount...


----------



## Anglus (11. August 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> warum nicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## 1337Pala (11. August 2010)

/rnd 100

ich denke dies sollte schon alles erklären, es wird eine zufällige zahl bis 100 gewürfelt. 

Die Chancen sind gleich, da jede Zahl eine 1% Chance hat zu erscheinen. Die "haxx000r Würfelbotz0rs" sind also (zumindest heutzutage) nur Glückspilze, wobei sie auch nicht immer nur im 90er bereich würfeln werden :=). Es gleicht sich wieder aus nach einer Zeit.


----------



## Natar (11. August 2010)

Anglus schrieb:


> Selbst das manuelle würfeln läuft serverseitig ab also du sagst dem Server"gib mir eine zahl von 1 - 100 und der server gibt dir die zahl.da kannst nicht betrügen.




/rnd 95-100 [show][abc]1-100[/abc][/show]

Dann wird eine Zahl zwischen 95 und 100 erwürfelt, gezeigt wird aber 

"Asc würfelt 97 (1-100)"

sowas muss es einfach geben
das hält mich noch hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> doch ist es.Zum letzten mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jo, die beiträge sind bisschen älter
wurde schon eines besseren belehrt


----------



## Anglus (11. August 2010)

Luciferon schrieb:


> Genauso wie es technisch nicht möglich ist 50 level 1 Chars in OG fliegen zu lassen oder die unterirdischen Erzfarmer.
> Und wie oft ich einem Ally sein Leder weggekürschnert hab und er und seine Kumpels mich dann trotzdem immer wieder freundlich zuwinken.



Die sachen die du erwähntest können im Client verändert werden und der ist auf deinem Pc also geht das auch aber wie gesagt,würfeln geschieht auf dem blizz server also no way.


----------



## Bighorn (11. August 2010)

Man kann eben nicht immer Glück haben.
Ich habe nach über 5 Jahren noch immer beide Würfelerfolge nicht. Also weder einen rar oder epic mit 100 erwürfelt.
Schon zu MC Teiten war mein Krieger der letzte der sein t1 und t2 beisammen hatte weil die Würfel nicht wollten.
Nennt sich Schattenaccount wie schon einige geschrieben haben.


----------



## Potpotom (11. August 2010)

Anglus schrieb:


> Oje das man auch alles 1k mal sagen muss.Würfelbot oder dergleichen geht nicht da das würfeln serverseitig läuft,du sagst den server nur"gib mir ne zahl von 1 - 100 und der server gibt ne zahl raus.Da müsste man sich schon in den Blizz server hacken und das kann bestimmt nicht jeder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wtf?

Also a) schrieb ich den Beitrag relativ am Anfang und b) war nicht die Rede davon, dass das jeder kann.

Es ist möglich, mehr sagte ich dazu garnicht und ich versuche auch nicht, mit meinem Halbwissen jemanden davon zu überzeugen. Glaubt es oder lasst es - aber zwing mir nicht deine "Geht nicht"-Theorie auf die definitiv falsch ist.

"Geht nicht"... Guten Morgen!


----------



## Anglus (11. August 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> wtf?
> 
> Also a) schrieb ich den Beitrag relativ am Anfang und b) war nicht die Rede davon, dass das jeder kann.
> 
> ...



Ersten zwinge ich niemandem meine Meinung auf und 2. ist das keine Theorie sondern eine Tatsche,es geht einfach nicht.Erstens kann sich bestimmt nicht jeder mal eben so in den Blizz server hacken und 2. würde man sobald man das macht erwischt werden und dann ...tja...acc weg Anzeige usw.Ob es das wert ist?


----------



## Kindgenius (11. August 2010)

Ich hab gar nicht gewusst, dass man höher als 20 würfeln kann?...


----------



## Aniversy (11. August 2010)

trozdem geht es, 

also jetz mal wirklich rein theoretisch, in der vorraussetzung das man das benötigte knowhow auf dem gebiet aufweisen kann und die technischen mittel dafür besitzt!

das sich niemand die arbeit macht, bzw. der gefahr aussetzt erwischt zu werden sollte klar sein


----------



## Nexus.X (11. August 2010)

Anglus schrieb:


> Ersten zwinge ich niemandem meine Meinung auf und 2. ist das keine Theorie sondern eine Tatsche,es geht einfach nicht.Erstens kann sich bestimmt nicht jeder mal eben so in den Blizz server hacken und 2. würde man sobald man das macht erwischt werden und dann ...tja...acc weg Anzeige usw.Ob es das wert ist?


Die menschlichen Sinne, sind das einzige 100%-ige Sicherheitssystem und solange das nicht völlig ausgereift genutzt wird, ist jedes Hinderniss überwindbar.
Auf gut Deutsch, auch Blizzards Server sind keine unüberwindbare Mauer ... und wer es schafft sich in die Server zu hacken, wird es auch schaffen, zu verhindern dass er erwischt wird. Blizz ist kein Götterunternehmen und es gibt genug Menschen, welche das Potential und den nötig Grad an "Wahnsinn" inne haben um es zu versuchen, bzw zu schaffen.
Manche Leute sollten ihren Naivität mal im Zaum halten und weiter schauen als bis zur Nasenspitze.

MfG


----------



## Anglus (11. August 2010)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Die menschlichen Sinne, sind das einzige 100%-ige Sicherheitssystem und solange das nicht völlig ausgereift genutzt wird, ist jedes Hinderniss überwindbar.
> Auf gut Deutsch, auch Blizzards Server sind keine unüberwindbare Mauer ... und wer es schafft sich in die Server zu hacken, wird es auch schaffen, zu verhindern dass er erwischt wird. Blizz ist kein Götterunternehmen und es gibt genug Menschen, welche das Potential und den nötig Grad an "Wahnsinn" inne haben um es zu versuchen, bzw zu schaffen.
> Manche Leute sollten ihren Naivität mal im Zaum halten und weiter schauen als bis zur Nasenspitze.
> 
> MfG



Naiv bist hier leider nur du wenn du glaubst das man sich einfach so in die Blizz server hacken kann,omg.


----------



## Aniversy (11. August 2010)

Naiv ist er auf keinsten da er nur Möglichkeite auflistet.

Denn wie mehrmals schon geschrieben rein (!) Theoretisch (!) ist es möglich wenn man das benötigte Knowhow und so hat.

Du allerdings bist fest davon überzeugt das es nicht gehtund beharrst auch nach anführung von vielen Argumenten auf deiner Festen einstellung.

naja jedem das seine 

aber es geht trozdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dudubaum (11. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> paranoid.
> 
> Wenn du cool bist machst du einfach /rnd 99-100, aber es würde schon von Dummheit zeugen wenn das in einem 25-Mann Raid keinem auffallen würde und du glaubst echt, dass jemand wegen loot seinem account dieser gefahr aussetzen würde?
> 
> Edit: oO Bei Randomraids DKP-System....klar



das kan klappen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (11. August 2010)

da muss ich aber dem Anglus recht geben.
Es wird sich niemand in Blizz Technik "einhacken" können und dort den Würfelautomatismus aushebeln können.
Man darf nicht der Ansicht sein, dass Blizzard auf ihren Servern die Free Version von MC Affee oder Zonealarm laufen lassen.
Etwas höher als bei einem Privat PC sind die Sicherheitsstandards schon bei Unternehmen dieser Größenordnung.
Deshalb glaube ich auch, dass es niemand mit den heutigen technischen Mitteln schafft, dort Daten innerhalb des sicheren Bereiches zu manipulieren.
Es gibt sicherlich, wie auch zBsp. bei der Nasa tägliche einige Angriffe, die aber niemals durchkommen sondern an bestimmten Stellen gestoppt werden.


----------



## Aniversy (11. August 2010)

Naja aus einem anderen Blickwinkel betrachtet hat hier niemand recht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da keiner von uns weis was für Server blizz betreibt, OS, VW, etc.. 

Aber ich weis nicht ob ihr euch dafür interessiert, die LNK-Lücke von windoof, wurde zum bsp. genutzt um sich bei Siemens einzuhacken und die nutzen glaub ich auch nicht nur Standards.

Man muss solche Sachen immer aus mehreren Blickwinkeln betrachten!

Ein normaler Wow-Spieler wird sich nicht die Mühe machen, aber ein "Professioneller" Hacker, für den am ende noch was raus springt, warum nicht?^^

Und heutzutage ist im Netz wirklich nichts mehr unmöglich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anglus (11. August 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> da muss ich aber dem Anglus recht geben.
> Es wird sich niemand in Blizz Technik "einhacken" können und dort den Würfelautomatismus aushebeln können.
> Man darf nicht der Ansicht sein, dass Blizzard auf ihren Servern die Free Version von MC Affee oder Zonealarm laufen lassen.
> Etwas höher als bei einem Privat PC sind die Sicherheitsstandards schon bei Unternehmen dieser Größenordnung.
> ...


Endlich mal jemand der weiss was sache ist.
Wie mein Vorposter schon gesagt hat wird Blizz nicht nur Antivir oder so drauf haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.Klar werden heutzutage viele Firewalls und sicherheitssysteme umgangen oder geknackt aber ich hab bedingt durch Beruf ein bischen Ahnung davon und man wird nicht einfach so auf den Blizz Server kommen,da können noch soviele sagen es geht.
Der eine Poster hat schon recht,theoretisch geht es aber in der Praxis nicht machbar.

Naja,kleine korrektur.Wenn man das wissen und die Möglichkeiten hat ist es bestimmt machbar aber auf keinen Fall bleibt man dabei unerkannt.Also ja ich glau auch das man sich auf den Blizz server hacken könnt allerdings würden die das sofort merken und dann...tja Anzeige,Strafverfahren usw.
Ergo es lohnt sich nicht und ich glaub auch nicht das die leute die ingame oft oder immer sehr hoch würfeln betrügen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Aniversy (11. August 2010)

Und tada friede freude eierkuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Langsam kommen wir auf nen grünen Zweig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und außerdem btt: ich denk manchmal auch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gibts eig. Sonnenaccounts die noch sonnigere flecken aufweisen als ein normaler sonnenaccount?^^

hab blauen proto mit ner 95 : 98 verloren -.-'


----------



## lord just (11. August 2010)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Die menschlichen Sinne, sind das einzige 100%-ige Sicherheitssystem und solange das nicht völlig ausgereift genutzt wird, ist jedes Hinderniss überwindbar.
> Auf gut Deutsch, auch Blizzards Server sind keine unüberwindbare Mauer ... und wer es schafft sich in die Server zu hacken, wird es auch schaffen, zu verhindern dass er erwischt wird. Blizz ist kein Götterunternehmen und es gibt genug Menschen, welche das Potential und den nötig Grad an "Wahnsinn" inne haben um es zu versuchen, bzw zu schaffen.
> Manche Leute sollten ihren Naivität mal im Zaum halten und weiter schauen als bis zur Nasenspitze.
> 
> MfG



also wenn ich es schaffen würde micht auf die blizzard server zu hacken, dann würde ich aber ganz sicher andere sachen machen als nur den würfelmechanismus zu verändern. ich würde mir dann wohl eher die bankdaten der zig millionen user besorgen und deren konten leerräumen oder mir nen haufen gold geben oder den eigenen account so modifizieren, das ich wer weiß was machen kann. 


theoetisch ist vieles möglich aber die wirklichkeit schaut einfach anders aus. auf die frage ob es einen würfelcheat gibt gibt es nur eine einzige richtige antwort und die lautet nein.


----------



## lord just (11. August 2010)

doppelpost


----------



## peeck (11. August 2010)

Anglus schrieb:


> Endlich mal jemand der weiss was sache ist.
> Wie mein Vorposter schon gesagt hat wird Blizz nicht nur Antivir oder so drauf haben
> 
> 
> ...




Naja. Großer Blödsinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

1. Man kommt ganz einfach auf den Server von Blizzard, man braucht nur einen Account. Den hat hoffentlich jeder Spieler :=)
2. Man braucht keine Zufallszahlen vom Server zu erfragen oder gar zu faken. Es reicht eine einfache gleich aussehende optische Meldung - die aussieht wie das original Würfeln. Wozu kompliziert machen, wenn es einfach geht. Viele Addons, haben ähnlich aufbereitete Ausgaben, die an alle Spieler versendet werden - das einzige was man meistens braucht ist den Assistenten. Wieso sollte das also nicht zum faken des Würfels funktionieren?


----------



## Anglus (11. August 2010)

Aniversy schrieb:


> Und tada friede freude eierkuchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hm,tja anscheinend haben auch Sonnenaccounts mal Pech xD.
Ich hab leider nen Shadow acc,hab zb den blauen Proto noch nie nie niemals gesehen das er gedroppt ist.Beim würfeln hab ich nämlich auch oft viel glück nur bei mir droppt nie was ich gerne haben würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anglus (11. August 2010)

peeck schrieb:


> Naja. Großer Blödsinn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja klar stimmt,wurde hier ja auch schon mehrfach geschrieben,es würde reichen bei sowas wenn man die Anzeige verändern könnte das es so aussieht als wenn man normal würfelt.Aber wir sprachen ja von nem richtigen würfelhack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Jerkia (11. August 2010)

Bighorn schrieb:


> Man kann eben nicht immer Glück haben.
> *Ich habe nach über 5 Jahren noch immer beide Würfelerfolge nicht*. Also weder einen rar oder epic mit 100 erwürfelt.
> Schon zu MC Teiten war mein Krieger der letzte der sein t1 und t2 beisammen hatte weil die Würfel nicht wollten.
> Nennt sich Schattenaccount wie schon einige geschrieben haben.




Coool du spielst schon seit 5 Jahren mit dem erfolgssystem. REEspekt


----------



## peeck (11. August 2010)

Anglus schrieb:


> Ja klar stimmt,wurde hier ja auch schon mehrfach geschrieben,es würde reichen bei sowas wenn man die Anzeige verändern könnte das es so aussieht als wenn man normal würfelt.Aber wir sprachen ja von nem richtigen würfelhack
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dazu würde ich mir einen Test Umgebung alla mangos aufbauen und schauen ob und wie man die Kommunikation von client zu server soweit 
verändert das die anderen Mitspieler was andere vom Server angezeigt bekommen. Vielleicht ist es sogar möglich an die Ip Adressen der Mitspieler zu kommen und direkt als Server zu fungieren. Ka 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber möglich ist da einiges, was die immer noch von Farmern genutzten Teleporter Hacks zeigen.


----------



## Potpotom (11. August 2010)

Anglus schrieb:


> Ersten zwinge ich niemandem meine Meinung auf und 2. ist das keine Theorie sondern eine Tatsche,es geht einfach nicht.Erstens kann sich bestimmt nicht jeder mal eben so in den Blizz server hacken und 2. würde man sobald man das macht erwischt werden und dann ...tja...acc weg Anzeige usw.Ob es das wert ist?


Ich sagte nirgends, dass das jeder mal eben so machen kann. Ich sagte lediglich... dass es theoretisch möglich wäre. Wo liegt da jetzt das Verständnisproblem?

Den Sinn solcher Aktionen oder gar deren Konsequenzen stellte ich nicht einmal ansatzweise in Frage und die gehören auch nicht in diese Thematik (Würfeln manipulierbar, ja oder nein?). Und hier ist sowohl die reine Ausgabe im Chat als auch die Mechanik dahinter manipulierbar - wie hoch der Aufwand dazu ist, ist völlig unerheblich.


Zitat du: "Oje das man auch alles 1k mal sagen muss. (In anderen Worten: Rafft ihr das endlich mal?)" Und damit, hast du auf belehrende Weise versucht mir deine falsche Meinung aufzuzwingen. Mag ich jetzt nicht so, tut mir leid. 

---

Das die ganze Sache relativ schwachsinnig wäre, steht ja auf einem anderen Blatt Papier und da stimme ich mit dir zu 100% überein. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PalaBubble (11. August 2010)

Blutsegeladmiral schrieb:


> Ich denke da an sowas wie ein auf Random-Raids anwendbares DKP-System, nur kommt mir keine Idee, wie sowas fair ausehen soll...



Sowas gibts durchaus, nennt sich Gold-DKP(glaube jedoch nicht sehr weit verbreitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) . auf Items wird mit Gold geboten , wer am meisten bezahlt bekommts und am Ende werden die ganzen Gebote unter dem gesammten Raid aufgeteilt. einziges Problem, man braucht ne vertrauenswürdige Person die des Gold bis zum Ende aufbewahrt und sich net damit ausm Staub macht (lol, sowas solls tatsächlich geben).

Oder du machst es einfach ganz normal, jeder kriegt zu Beginn vom Raid ne feste Zahl DKP, z.B. 20 und dann wird ganz normal geboten. Kann man noch Mind.Gebot einführen bei 10 oder so, dann kann eigentlich schonmal niemand mehr als 1 Item kriegen.


----------



## Potpotom (11. August 2010)

PalaBubble schrieb:


> Oder du machst es einfach ganz normal, jeder kriegt zu Beginn vom Raid ne feste Zahl DKP, z.B. 20 und dann wird ganz normal geboten. Kann man noch Mind.Gebot einführen bei 10 oder so, dann kann eigentlich schonmal niemand mehr als 1 Item kriegen.


Bei Random-Raids spart man sich ja keine DKP fürs nächste Mal auf... kommen wir dann nicht dazu, dass sowieso jeder 20 Punkte setzt wenn er eh nur einmal setzen darf/kann?

Gut, dann vllt. nicht auf jedes Item - aber die guten Dinge werden dann auch weiterhin ganz normal "verwürfelt".


----------



## Aniversy (11. August 2010)

Zum Thema Gold-DKP
das macht bei uns aufm Server (Teldrassil) einer und der recht erfolgreich ^^

ich glaub da gibts sogar ne Vereinbarung mit GM's bzw. Blizz, aber fragt mich jetz net wie die aussieht es hieß auf jedenfall wenn irgendwas unvorhergesehenes passiert -> Ticket, die wissen dann worum es geht^^


und Potpotom, ich glaub diese Meinungsverschiedenheit wurde auf der vorherigen Seite ganz unten geklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (11. August 2010)

Aniversy schrieb:


> und Potpotom, ich glaub diese Meinungsverschiedenheit wurde auf der vorherigen Seite ganz unten geklärt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Anglus bezog sich direkt auf meine Beiträge auf Seite 1, da werde ich doch persönlich antworten dürfen oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aniversy (11. August 2010)

türlich darfst das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (mir gefällt übrigens das *zwinker* smiley net de sieht immer so negativ aus)

wollts nur gesagt haben nicht das hier gleich die nächste diskussion ausbricht xD


----------



## Partuff (11. August 2010)

Ich sehe schon kommen das einer einen sogenannten Würfel Cheat programmiert, und alle wie verrückt den installieren. dabei tut er dann nur die login daten übermitteln. Das wäre ein Accout hack der richtig für furore sorgen würde. 
Ich will hier niemand auf dumme ideen bringen!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusie (11. August 2010)

PalaBubble schrieb:


> Sowas gibts durchaus, nennt sich Gold-DKP(glaube jedoch nicht sehr weit verbreitet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Soll er ruhig machen, ein Ticket genügt und er ist seinen Account los. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein solches System gibt es schon seit Monaten auf den US Servern und da gab es auch solche Versuche mit dem Gold abzuhauen... Ende vom Lied, die Abzocker wurden gebannt, das Gold wieder hergestellt, das Thema mit in die Scam Regeln aufgenommen.

Das hat nicht wenige vor einiger Zeit ganz schön verwirrt, denn hier war ein solches Goldsystem noch gar nicht so ausgeprägt im Rennen, aber die Regeln gelten hier schon seit geraumer Zeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## My_name_is_MR_wow (11. August 2010)

@Alle nein Blizz Server kann man nicht hacken blablup sager

Um beim Würfeln zu schummeln muss man nicht Blizz Server hacken,
sondern lediglich die Clients der anderen Spieler ein gefälschtes Würfel ergebnis schicken ich habs euch sogar mal aufgemalt ;D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also wo muss nun Blizz Server gehackt werden um ne Würfelexe funktionsfähig zu machen ?


----------



## Aniversy (11. August 2010)

Ich hab DIE IDEE 

(achtung ironie incoming)

1. ich schreibe in den Code von einem stinknormalen unverzichtbarem addon, nehmen wir mal GS *hust*, und pflegen schadcode ein, z.B. /ich_würfle_jetz -> xyz würfelt 100(1-100)
2. ich hacke curse, buffed, wowmatrixDB um die aktuelle GS version mit meiner zu überschreiben, jeder der wert auf ein unverzichtbares addon legt wird sich die neue aktuallisierte version von GS downloaden und so
3. mein begehrtes Item dropt, ich geb /ich_würfle_jetz ein und siehe da XyZ würfelt 100(1-100)


naja was ich damit sagen will is das man bevor man irgendwas mit dem Client der anderen spieler macht man erstmal ne sicherheitslüce benötigt und des genau so schwer zu realisieren sein dürfte wie die idee mit den blizz servern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (11. August 2010)

My_name_is_MR_wow schrieb:


> @Alle nein Blizz Server kann man nicht hacken blablup sager
> 
> Um beim Würfeln zu schummeln muss man nicht Blizz Server hacken,
> sondern lediglich die Clients der anderen Spieler ein gefälschtes Würfel ergebnis schicken ich habs euch sogar mal aufgemalt ;D
> ...



ach je, wieder jemand, der nicht alle Posts gelesen hat. Gratz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (11. August 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> ach je, wieder jemand, der nicht alle Posts gelesen hat. Gratz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




sein post war kreativ und wahrscheinlich richtig


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also ok

und selbstverständlich liest man nicht jeden beitrag, das wärs ja noch


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ~Destro~ (11. August 2010)

KingNothing22 schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal den begehrten Zwielichtdrachen von Sartharion. Von 25 Leuten will den JEDER haben. Das heißt jeder hat grade mal eine Chance von 4% den höchsten Wurf zu haben. Es ist einfach für den einzelnen extremst unwahrscheinlich zu gewinnen. Oder sagen wirs anders: Die Chance zu verlieren beträgt 96%!!! (hier gehts nicht um das Würfelergebnis sondern nur darum, dass jeder die gleiche Chance hat von 25 Leuten den höchsten Wurf zu haben.)
> Selbiges gilt für oft begehrte Trinkets, Token oder sonstwas. Und wenn dann mal wirklich einer zufällig gleich zwei mal gewinnt kriegt man gleich das gefühl hier kann irgendwas nicht stimmen...



Recht hast du schon >_< aber wenn du als vorletzter in nem 25er Raid ne 99 würfelst und der letzte ne 100 dann könntest du denk ich mal auch kotzen.. Vor allem wenn der Wurf ne Minute später erfolgt und du denkst er gehört schon dir.


----------



## Sindow (12. August 2010)

peeck schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Aber möglich ist da einiges, was die immer noch von Farmern genutzten Teleporter Hacks zeigen.



Na der Hack funktioniert, weil es sich hier um Daten geht die nicht vom Server validiert werden.
Die gesamten Terrain Daten sind in den Daten die ihr als MPQ etc auf dem PC habt.
Der Server geht davon aus, das der Client mit dem er spricht gültig ist (Ob über warden, CRC Checks.. whatever)
Da der Server viel zu tun hätte zu prüfen ob jeder char den sich um 1mm nach vorne bewegt nun von der Plattform fallen muesste, sind diese Entscheidungen clientseitig.
Wenn jemand seinen Client respektive die Terraindaten hackt, kann er sich Treppen in OG bauen um lustig Schamanen i nder Luft stehen zu lassen (die Leute mit normalem Client sehen solche Treppen ja schliesslich ned) .
Entsprechend wr es mal toll in WS sich Tunnel von Flaggenraum zu Flaggenraum zu bauen. Dies wurde jedoch sehr schnell gemeldet und entpsrechend gebannt. Daher spielen nich mehr viele damit. Das Erze abfarmen ist sicherlich unauffälliger daher wohl auch die bevorzugte Art und Weite aus China.
Ob die nun per expresstunnel von Vorkommen zu Vorkommen hetzten, oder o die Erze auch lokal gepsawnt werden, weiss ich ned, aber ein Raum voll mit Saronite Nodes wäre schon verlockend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panaku (12. August 2010)

Ich denke du bist einfach paranoid

bei mir denken auch immer alle ich hab nen Würfelbot am laufen oder ähnliches hier ein paar beispiele:

Wir gehen PdoK machen den erfolg mit dem 50 Versuchen, Wolf droppt ich würfel ne 100 alle so: war ja eh klar hätten garnich erst würfeln müssen. Anschließend in Dala seh ich das Jemand für Obsi 25er 3D sucht, dachte ich mir den erfolg hol ich mir Drache droppt ich gewinn ihn mit ner 100, die aus meinem 10er die dabei sind können es nich fassen.

Obsi 3D im 10er hab ich auch direkt beim ersten mal den drachen gewonnen, genau so wie ich damals durch mein Glück der erste Spieler aufm Server war der T9 (4/5) Itemlvl 245 hatte weil ich sowohl Hose als auch Hände in Ak gewonnen hab in den ersten 2 Wochen. Wille des Todesbringes hab ich auch gewonnen nachdem ich ihn das erste mal hab droppen sehen.

Ich könnte hier noch viel mehr sachen aufzählen. Ich wunder mich manchmal selber wie ich es schaffe so viel glück zu haben, aber ich muss sagen mir selber fällt es garnich so auf sondern eher den anderen.


----------



## Technocrat (12. August 2010)

Panaku schrieb:


> Ich wunder mich manchmal selber wie ich es schaffe so viel glück zu haben


Mich wundert das nicht, Du bist halt der beste Beweis, das es Sonnenaccounts tatsächlich gibt.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (12. August 2010)

Naja, dieses Gold-DKP-System ist auch nich das Wahre in Sachen Fairness, zumal es nun mal Spieler gibt die auf Bergen von Gold hocken und andere eben nich. Das mündet dann evtl. darin, daß sich ein Einzelner oder eine Gemeinschaft (sei es ne Gilde oder ne Farmgemeinschaft) die ganzen Items unter den Nagel reißt - die anderen bekommen dann halt Gold, womit sie ihren Char aber auch nich wirklich verbessern können. 
Selbst wenn am Ende des Raids (mal hoch gegriffen) 100k zusammenkämen, und man würde es unter ALLEN Teilnehmern aufteilen, blieben gerade mal 4k über. Ist ja ganz nett, aber bei uns auf dem Server reicht das nich mal für das benötigte urtümliche Saronit um sich nen 264er Item craften zu lassen - ganz zu schweigen davon, daß die gecrafteten Teile in den wenigstens Fällen ein guter Ersatz sind, schon gar nich für entgangene 277er-Items oder Trinkets.

Ein auf Punkte basierendes DKP-System wäre durchaus umsetzbar, auch wenn es, wie Potpotom und ich in meinem letzten Beitrag erwähnten, dann trotzdem zum würfeln kommen könnte. Für den Fall gäbe es ne Methode das ganze relativ fair auszuwürfeln - die is sogar recht simpel, nur bezweifel ichd aß überhaupt einer bis hier hin gelsen hat. Also erklär ich's gerne n anderes Mal, falls interesse besteht.


----------



## Luciferon (23. August 2010)

Blutsegeladmiral schrieb:


> Naja, dieses Gold-DKP-System ist auch nich das Wahre in Sachen Fairness, zumal es nun mal Spieler gibt die auf Bergen von Gold hocken und andere eben nich. Das mündet dann evtl. darin, daß sich ein Einzelner oder eine Gemeinschaft (sei es ne Gilde oder ne Farmgemeinschaft) die ganzen Items unter den Nagel reißt - die anderen bekommen dann halt Gold, womit sie ihren Char aber auch nich wirklich verbessern können.
> Selbst wenn am Ende des Raids (mal hoch gegriffen) 100k zusammenkämen, und man würde es unter ALLEN Teilnehmern aufteilen, blieben gerade mal 4k über. Ist ja ganz nett, aber bei uns auf dem Server reicht das nich mal für das benötigte urtümliche Saronit um sich nen 264er Item craften zu lassen - ganz zu schweigen davon, daß die gecrafteten Teile in den wenigstens Fällen ein guter Ersatz sind, schon gar nich für entgangene 277er-Items oder Trinkets.
> 
> Ein auf Punkte basierendes DKP-System wäre durchaus umsetzbar, auch wenn es, wie Potpotom und ich in meinem letzten Beitrag erwähnten, dann trotzdem zum würfeln kommen könnte. Für den Fall gäbe es ne Methode das ganze relativ fair auszuwürfeln - die is sogar recht simpel, nur bezweifel ichd aß überhaupt einer bis hier hin gelsen hat. Also erklär ich's gerne n anderes Mal, falls interesse besteht.



Bei den GoldDKP-Raids kommen in etwa 10-15k pro Spieler rum. Da wird für Items der höheren Kategorie mal schnell 60k bezahlt. Geht man da a paar mal mit ohne was gewonnen zu haben, füllt sich das  Goldkonto und beim nächsten GoldDKP hat man genügend "Punkte" um selber Items abzustauben.


----------



## Norti (23. August 2010)

Wohl noch nie dieablo 2 im closed gezockt und die ganzen Hacker erlebt...alles ist hackbar.

Jeder server reagiert auf befehle und skripts und das macht ihn nicht sicherer als euren Pc, braucht halt nur mehr aufwandt.


----------



## Esda (23. August 2010)

Schrutti schrieb:


> meiner ist recht zuverlässig - gewinne nie was





Natar schrieb:


> und schattenaccounts... die gibts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



That's it.

Ist bei mir auch so.


----------



## Bergerdos (23. August 2010)

wertzû schrieb:


> du, ich kenne ihn, er hat ihn hochgeladen und habs mal probiert mit nem test account. Ergebniss aus 25 würfen 25 mal 100. Es geht hierbei um /würfeln nicht um den button



Ja, funktioniert.

Nur ein kleines Problem, das funktioniert nur Clientintern, also du bekommst Deine Nachricht "xy würfelt 100" - alle anderen bekommen die Nachricht "xy würfelt 12"
Dein Bekannter hat Dich verarscht, er hat einfach ein Addon geschrieben das etwas in seinen Chat schreibt. Wenn es wirklich funktionieren soll dann geh mit ihm in eine Gruppe und lass Dir dann zeigen dass auch die anderen Gruppenmitglieder die 100 angezeigt bekommen.


----------



## DeathDragon (23. August 2010)

Moin Leute,
da ich selber mit Informatik zu tun habe, kann ich euch mit ziemlicher sicherheit sagen, dass es keine Würfeladdons/cheats/bugs etc. gibt. Das ganze liegt wirklich an der selektiven Warnehmung und wurde hier schon des längen und breiten ausdiskutiert. Ich möcht hier nur ein paar Ansätze bringen, die euch zeigen, dass eure Vorschläge meistens nicht so einfach sind wie ihr denkt.

1. mit z.B. [gelb] /me würfelt 99 (1-100) [/gelb]
also einfach die Farbe ändern geht nicht. Sobald jemand eine andere Farbe für Systemnachrichten hat, würde der schwindel auffallen und das ganze würde sich wie ein Laubfeuer im Forum verbreiten. Ebenfalls werden die einzelnen Chatnachrichten nicht mit den Farben gesendet sondern einfach mit Nummern. Eine Systemnachricht hat z.B. die Nummer 1. Der Spieler erhält also vom Server die Nachricht: 1, xyz würfelt 5 (1-100). Dein WoW schaut nach, ah ja die 1 steht für Systemnachricht, diese wird dem Spieler in den Channels abc in den Farben efd angezeigt.

2. Die Blizzard Server hacken
Ganz ehrlich mal Leute, wenn ich den Blizzard Server hacken könnte, warum sollte ich mich da mit Würfeln auseinander setzen? Ich würd mir die Items direkt per Post zuschicken. Ebenfalls besitzen die Blizzardserver diverse Antivirusprogramme, Firewalls etc. und die Zugriffe werden aufgezeichnet. Klar kann ein Blizzardserver durch irgendeine Lücke in der Firewall gehackt werden, jedoch wird dieser Zugriff aufgezeichnet und fällt auf. Blizzard würde die Lücke entdecken und schliessen. Der Hack würde vielleicht max. ne Woche funktionieren.

3. Man in the middle
Das hier wäre die einzige funktionierende Variante um das Würfelergebnis zu fälschen. Wie funktioniert das Ganze? Stellt euch vor zwischen eurem PC und dem WoW Server befindet sich ein zweiter PC. Dieser liest euren ganzen Datenaustausch zwischen den WoW Servern und eurem lokalen PC aus. Sobald das Datenpaket für das Würfelergebnis vom Blizzardserver kommt, wird dieses aus dem Verkehr gezogen manipuliert und weiter gesendet. Ihr erhaltet dann das manipulierte Würfelergebnis. Jedoch müsste unser Hacker ALLE 25 Pc's auf diese Art manipulieren. Der Aufwand wäre zu gross und würde nur ein PC nicht überwacht, würde dem Spieler schnell mal der Fehler auffallen. Bei ihm hätte dann Spieler x eine 10 und nicht eine 98 gewürfelt.

4. Falsche Würfelergebnisse an die Spieler senden ohne zu würfeln.
Nehmen wir an ein Spieler sendet selbst ein eigenes Datenpaket mit seinem falschen Würfelergebnis an alle Spieler im Raid ohne selber zu würfeln. Das Datenpaket würde direkt verworfen werden und niemand erhält das falsche Ergebnis. Warum?
1. Werden alle Datenpakete verschlüsselt, man müsste erstmals die Verschlüsselung knacken
2. Werden von eurer Firewall nur Pakete über den richtigen Port durchgelassen und auch WoW liest nur die Daten von bestimmten Ports aus. Ihr könntet das Datenpaket nicht einfach über z.B. euren TS3 Server schicken. Das Paket würde über einen anderen Port auf den PC gelangen und von TS ausgelesen und nicht von WoW.
3. Hier bin ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz sicher. Aber normalerweise werden alle Datenpakete durchnummeriert. Dies soll gewährleisten, dass nicht ein Hacker falsche Pakete sendet oder das Datenpakete verloren gehen. Leider weiss ich dass es bei TCP verbindungen so ist, bei UDP bin ich mir nicht sicher. Jedenfalls würde euer falsches Paket eine ungültige Nummer haben und verloren gehn.

Jetzt fragt ihr euch sicher, warum gehn dann Speedhacks? Laufen in der Luft, sehen von unsichtbaren Gegnern etc überhaupt?
Ganz einfach, das Zeug wird lokal auf eurem PC berechnet und nicht auf dem WoW Server. Die Server besitzen nicht annähernd die erforderliche Leistung um alles zu berechnen und zu kontrollieren. Als Beispiel mal der Speedhack:
Der Spieler sendet seine aktuelle Position an den WoW Server, diese sendet die Position weiter an alle Spieler. Bewegt sich der Spieler weiter, wird die neue Position gesendet und so weiter. Bewegt sich der Spieler jetzt schneller als er eigentlich dürfte, merkt das der Blizzardserver nicht. Klar könnte er die Positionsänderung berechnen und kontrollieren ob diese Positionsänderung möglich ist, aber das kostet wieder enorm Rechenleistung auf dem Server und durch PC seitige Laggs etc. kann das nicht eindeutig kontrolliert werden.
Beim Stehen in der Luft ist es dasselbe. Ihr verändert euer WoW lokal auf dem PC und stellt irgendwo eine Brücke/Treppe hin. Auf eurem lokalen PC könnt ihr die Treppe hochlaufen und der WoW Server erhält die unmögliche neue Position. Die anderen Spieler sehen eure Treppe nicht und ihr läuft in der Luft.
Das sehen von unsichtbaren Gegnern ist genausoleicht. Ihr ändert einfach die grösse und das Aussehen der Figuren auf eurem PC. Wenn alle WoW Spieler 3x so gross sind, seht ihr sie im PVP sehr früh und wisst die Positionen.

Auf die Frage, wenn alles so einfach ist, warum macht das nicht jeder? Gibt es eine einfache Antwort WARDEN.
Warden ist das Programm von Blizzard, welches WoW auf eurem lokalen PC scannt und schaut ob ihr solche Änderungen auf eurem PC vorgenommen habt. Habt ihr das gemacht gibts nen Banhammer und aus die Maus. Warden kontrolliert aber nur sporadisch die PC's und bemerkt somit nicht bei jedem Login die Änderung. Dadurch ist es temporär halt möglich Speedhacks etc. zu benutzen rein nach dem Motto lass dich nicht erwischen.

Ich hoffe ich habe mich verständlich ausgedrückt und habe euch hier nicht zuviel Mist erzählt. Ich arbeite ja selber nicht bei Blizzard und kann nicht zu 100% sagen, wie die ihr Zeug machen.


----------



## soul6 (23. August 2010)

@
*DeathDragon 
*

GZ !!
Hast es toll erklärt und in dieser Ausführlichkeit, sollte es nun für jeden Verständlich sein.

Übrigens hab ich auch einen Schattenaccount......wahrscheinlich weil ich eine Shadow als main spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

